# Water and veins



## LittleKid (Nov 21, 2004)

I read here that drinking healthy fluids (1 gallon water a day, milk, apple juice, etc.) water being what i'm focusing on will make veins more visible. Well I went five days just drinking water and milk, no coke at all. I saw no results, actually sometimes my veins would show up when I flex, and sometimes not.. it is completely random wether I drink healthy or not.. What is up with this?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

Lower body fat will make the veins more visible.   It happens when the skin is thinner.  Now if you have low body fat, then eat carbs, they will pop out even more.  The apple juice works due to the sugar content in it.

I haven't heard of plain water making them pop, but drinking plenty of water is still good for you.  Washes out all the icky stuff we tend to eat.


----------



## sara (Nov 21, 2004)

After cheating my veins used to pop out


----------

